# cadillacs



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

post ur new caddys in progress or finish


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 10 2006, 09:10 AM~5584982
> *post ur new caddys in progress or finish
> *


 :uh: search for them ***** :angry:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

then post them *****


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

theres a topic like 6 post down stupid ass :ugh:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 10 2006, 10:10 AM~5584982
> *post ur new caddys in progress or finish
> *


Look in here.....  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=265519&st=220


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

no shit dumb ass recent pics like painted etc etc more like in progress u dee dee dee dee


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 11 2006, 06:07 PM~5591162
> *no shit dumb ass recent pics like painted etc etc more like in progress u dee dee dee dee
> *


_you will only find recent pictures if you follow the challenge_


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

i see bigdogg323 is making friends.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 12 2006, 10:31 AM~5594044
> *i see bigdogg323 is making friends.
> *


It's always the bigdoggs that need there chains shortend because they bark to fucking much


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jun 12 2006, 10:44 AM~5594134
> *It's always the bigdoggs that need there chains shortend because they bark to fucking much
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

nah it's only the bitches that talk shit, because they don't have nothing to show or do but to hate on others


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 12 2006, 05:31 PM~5596331
> *nah it's only the bitches that talk shit, because they don't have  nothing to show or do but to  hate on others
> *


that's pretty funny because you've been talking shit since you joined this forum and havent shown us a god damn thing


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jun 12 2006, 06:44 PM~5596386
> *that's pretty funny because you've been talking shit since you joined this forum and havent shown us a god damn thing
> *


hmm..good point. who is this guy?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 12 2006, 06:41 PM~5596629
> *hmm..good point. who is this guy?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

ur right i have'nt showed shit but ask kustom builder he has photos of my stuff ask him if he wants show them


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

i need 2 learn how put up pics :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HEY KUSTOM BUILDER POST UP PICS OF BIGDOGS SHIT!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

he can post his own pics.  im not messing with this vato anymore.besides.He has plenty of cars.he ca post pics if he really wanted to.I got better things to do instead of acting imature. like the LS build :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

here's a few of the big boy'z in the model building industry.











let's put it this way he's 1 of these guy's...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

yea boi.another pic for my dart board. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 13 2006, 10:02 AM~5600372
> *yea boi.another pic for my dart board. :biggrin:
> *


dartboard my ass. 
you need to go have this picture blown up and use it for inspiration.
and drag your ass to some of these show's. you been "mia" for a whyle. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I know i know.I had a few set backs.but im getting back into it.im working on the LS and i plan to have that done in time.no excuses. :biggrin: then i will do the caddy.  im like you and 1ofaknd.Im in ninja mode.Im actually at the shows.you just dont see me.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 13 2006, 08:48 AM~5600317
> *here's a few of the big boy'z in the model building industry.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I KNOW WHO IT IS NOW!!!!!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 13 2006, 10:28 AM~5600788
> *dartboard my ass.
> you need to go have this picture blown up and use it for inspiration.
> and drag your ass to some of these show's. you been "mia" for a whyle.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 13 2006, 01:36 PM~5600839
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I KNOW WHO IT IS NOW!!!!!
> *



They guy on the far right looks like the guy off PIMP MY RIDE that works for west coast customs~


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

look at marcell trying to look gangsta.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 13 2006, 10:37 AM~5600848
> *They guy  on the far right looks like the guy off PIMP MY RIDE that works for west coast customs~
> *


THATS THE HOMIE MARCELL FROM THE CLUB!!! :biggrin: HAHA YUP HE LOOKS LIKE "Q"!!!


----------



## MODEL LORD (Nov 24, 2005)

I want to see some cars from bigdog323 you been talking alot of shit now show what you can do


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

thats rite lord.Put him on blast. :biggrin:


----------



## MODEL LORD (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 13 2006, 08:48 AM~5600317
> *here's a few of the big boy'z in the model building industry.
> 
> 
> ...


You said it right biggs (here's a few of the big boy'z in the model building industry) few being the key word cause i only see about 3 people in that picture that can really build :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 13 2006, 11:37 AM~5600848
> *They guy  on the far right looks like the guy off PIMP MY RIDE that works for west coast customs~
> *


he's from west coast rider's my homie nate dogg :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I know i ant the best builder on here ! But i would love to show with you guys some time ! I already got my Vaction time spent this year ! Taking my wife on a cruze for are 5th yr anny ! But maybe next year !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MODEL LORD_@Jun 13 2006, 11:47 AM~5600925
> *You said it right biggs (here's a few of the big boy'z in the model building industry) few being the key word cause i only see about 3 people in that picture that can really build :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


oh no he didn't just go there
go to your room fatboy
:roflmao: :buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:0


----------



## MODEL LORD (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 13 2006, 11:01 AM~5600998
> *oh no he didn't just go there
> go to your room fatboy
> :roflmao:  :buttkick:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I'll go to my room but that don't change the picture :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MODEL LORD_@Jun 13 2006, 12:21 PM~5601086
> *I'll go to my room but that don't change the picture :roflmao:
> *


now your going to your room with no dinner. :biggrin: 
give me no attitude. :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 13 2006, 01:46 PM~5601240
> *now your going to your room with no dinner. :biggrin:
> give me no attitude. :angry:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I only know biggs, but hell, they all look like big boys to me.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

what do you guys think of this?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I'm not a fan of castle grilles. Looks like a good start of something though


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 11 2006, 06:07 PM~5591162
> *no shit dumb ass recent pics like painted etc etc more like in progress u dee dee dee dee
> *


heres a link to my kandy painted 94 fleetwood my94fleetwood


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

U basterd u got me lol


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Jun 13 2006, 07:05 PM~5603414
> *U basterd u got me lol
> *


you like that kandy paint huh :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Oyea that shit is hella Klean!!!!!!!

:cheesy:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

kid's.haha you funny guy's..what go's around come's around. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

what :dunno:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 14 2006, 04:21 PM~5607599
> *kid's.haha you funny guy's..what go's around come's around. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 15 2006, 12:40 PM~5612642
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 14 2006, 01:21 PM~5607599
> *kid's.haha you funny guy's..what go's around come's around. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ooooooohhhhhh yeah :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 13 2006, 09:48 AM~5600317
> *here's a few of the big boy'z in the model building industry.
> 
> 
> ...


dang biggs you stand out in that pic...


i like that jersey.... :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 19 2007, 07:26 AM~9037037
> *dang biggs you stand out in that pic...
> i like that jersey.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

ill post my resins as soon is i get all :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 19 2007, 07:46 AM~9037145
> *ill post my resins as soon is i get all :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 13 2006, 05:37 PM~5600848
> *They guy  on the far right looks like the guy off PIMP MY RIDE that works for west coast customs~
> *


no he dont 







[/URL]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Oct 19 2007, 10:32 AM~9038324
> *no he dont
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

aw hell might as well post the other pic .. i dont remember what i was messing with to get so dirty in the last pic 

regardless they wont pimp my ride


----------



## Loe_Loe_Ryder (Jul 18, 2007)

thats kool i got a 96 brougam project in progress, almost finished with body work 
when i get to the crib i'll post pics


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loe_Loe_Ryder_@Oct 19 2007, 09:20 AM~9038746
> *thats kool i got a 96 brougam project in progress, almost finished with body work
> when i get to the crib i'll post pics
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: okey dokey


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

heres a few of mine, ill get more pics after work, of others, all in the works.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 19 2007, 01:10 PM~9039568
> *heres a few of mine, ill get more pics after work, of others, all in the works.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 you wernt lying.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 19 2007, 01:17 PM~9039623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that second one is bad azz.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 19 2007, 12:18 PM~9039637
> *that second one is bad azz.
> *



had to strip that one. Painted the top and pulled the tape with body paint. :angry: :angry: It'll get re-painted the same here soon.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 19 2007, 01:28 PM~9039731
> *had to strip that one.  Painted the top and pulled the tape with body paint.  :angry:  :angry:      It'll get re-painted the same here soon.
> *


or kick it down.ill do it for ya. :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 19 2007, 12:17 PM~9039623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


More pics of this one please, a side pic if youve got! im really liking it!
great job on all the others too!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 19 2007, 12:12 PM~9039581
> *:0 you wernt lying.
> *


 told ya homie, im all about my lacs, lol :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

heres mine


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

domka donk


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 19 2007, 03:47 PM~9041542
> *domka donk
> *


my bad donka donk


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

since everybody posting pics fuck it heres mine


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 19 2007, 06:48 PM~9041547
> *my bad donka donk
> *


for what ?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 19 2007, 03:47 PM~9041542
> *domka donk
> *


----------



## Loe_Loe_Ryder (Jul 18, 2007)

work in progress form donk series impala, cant remember how long i've been on it


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

does this count ?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Some of mine 








































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 19 2007, 08:02 PM~9042504
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that you blazer in the back ground?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 19 2007, 08:05 PM~9042522
> *that you blazer in the back ground?
> *


Na my next door neighbors homie


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Lowandbeyond, that green lac is SICK!!! thanks for the pics.

heres mine im working on. E&G classics castle style grille needs to be cleaned up and replated, I had to stop cause I was gonna scrap it and smash the hell out of it, lol.


























lmk what ya think.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looks good mademan


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Grille is lookin good !


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

here is mine gonna post my new im workin on once i get it started and finished


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 19 2007, 10:23 PM~9043491
> *Grille  is  lookin  good  !
> *


thanks guys! took f**kin long, mainly cause i didnt plan it out very well.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

cant wait to see the 90 4 door lac :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

damn it mini u sure u dont have black in ur blood u almost a big of a caddy lover then me j/k but they look nice homie


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 19 2007, 10:34 PM~9043577
> *cant wait to see the 90 4 door lac :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 20 2007, 12:28 AM~9044301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn bigdeee caddy looks saweeeeeeeeeeeeeet homie  

looks better than mine


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

^^ Yeah Right! Im not even close to getting my paintjobs done like yours! And your pinstriping man just crazy. 



HEY SCLAMOOVIN22 I KNOW U GOT ONE TOO! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i got loads more but thats enough for now... and i love cadillacs as much as i love wagons...... my first ride was a 77 coupe deville *RIP* :tears:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i feel ya my first lac was a 77 coupedeville to lol


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 20 2007, 10:21 AM~9045609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hwy rollin saweeeeeeet  caddys like the orange one 

who did ur gold plating


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

duplicolor metalcast orange..... light coats on a hot day till it looks right


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

thanks homie for the tip  

the grill on the yellow looks tight

what color orange is on the top and panels is that the new krylon color


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

tamiya orange..... gonna re-do it in terra cotta its too bright....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

leave it like that looks cool

looks like my homie freddys car (freddilac) :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

well maybe just the interior..... the top and trim look good but the guts too much...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

I WOULD LEAVE IT LIKE THAT AND PAINT THE GUTS SAME COLOR AS THE BODY


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

nice caddys


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

a couple of mine


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Great lookin' rides you guys have there!! :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

i cant remember who was selling them but is the person who was selling the big boddy caddy fleetwoods still selling them. if so how much for 2 of them?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnnyhop_@Oct 22 2007, 06:40 AM~9055569
> *i cant remember who was selling them but is the person who was selling the big boddy caddy fleetwoods still selling them. if so how much for 2 of them?
> *


TWINN


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

And Betos customs! I got one from him looks clean! Can't wait to start on it!
Hope to receive one from Bigg's soon think that will be the one he did with Twinn.


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 23 2007, 03:52 AM~9063595
> *And Betos customs! I got one from him looks clean! Can't wait to start on it!
> Hope to receive one from Bigg's soon think that will be the one he did with Twinn.
> *


kool i cant wait to see what you are thinking of doing. i cant build much now since i'm a Job Corps Student it sucks.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 20 2007, 02:42 AM~9044407
> *^^ Yeah Right! Im not even close to getting my paintjobs done like yours! And your pinstriping man just crazy.
> HEY SCLAMOOVIN22 I KNOW U GOT ONE TOO!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Oct 27 2007, 04:56 PM~9096881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET!

What color green is that?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks Pokey. And that green was a mixture of 4 different colors: Pink, pea green, metallic blue and flesh .


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice caddys homies....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

MARINATE KUSTOMS BUILT THESE! :biggrin: 
























































CURRENTLY IN THE WORKS!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

I HAVE THIS ONE IS COMPLETE AND ITS FOR SALE TO THE BEST OFFER


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 27 2007, 06:35 PM~9097096
> *I HAVE THIS ONE IS COMPLETE AND ITS FOR SALE TO THE BEST OFFER
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH?


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

DO YOU HAVE ANY RESIN KITS TO TRADE ????


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

TRADED WITH MARINATE


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:angry: :nono: :loco: :nicoderm: i'ma wachin ju


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 27 2007, 07:12 PM~9097268
> *TRADED WITH MARINATE
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 27 2007, 10:56 PM~9098181
> *:0  :0
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 27 2007, 03:12 PM~9097268
> *TRADED WITH MARINATE
> *


hey eddie what color u gonna paint it????











































*
RED?????*


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FUNNY SMART GUY....WHEN U FINISH ONE LET ME KNOW :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 27 2007, 10:20 PM~9098252
> *FUNNY SMART GUY....WHEN U FINISH ONE LET ME KNOW :0
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MODEL LORD_@Jun 13 2006, 11:47 AM~5600925
> *You said it right biggs (here's a few of the big boy'z in the model building industry) few being the key word cause i only see about 3 people in that picture that can really build :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THEN THAT MEANS U DON'T KNOW EVERYBODY IN THE PIC HOMIE!! WHICH MEANS U R JUST RUNNING UR MOUTH!!!
:nono:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 19 2007, 12:17 PM~9039623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE ARE SOME BADASS RIDES LOW. LOVE THE BLUE CADDY.
2 THUMBS UP... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 27 2007, 07:20 PM~9098252
> *FUNNY SMART GUY....WHEN U FINISH ONE LET ME KNOW :0
> *


 :0 :0 

i finished 2 this year at least..... i'll get finished pics of my 61 vert when i pick it up from the hobby shop tomorrow.... :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

THIS IS THE ONLY LAC IN MY COLLECTION.NOT A VERY GOOD BUILDER BUT I TRY.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

nice caddy suv roaddogg now build a real caddy :biggrin: :0


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Oct 27 2007, 09:27 PM~9098285
> *THEN THAT MEANS U DON'T KNOW EVERYBODY IN THE PIC HOMIE!! WHICH MEANS U R JUST RUNNING UR MOUTH!!!
> :nono:
> *


DAMN HOMIE WHY YOU QUOTING SUCH AN OLD POST????????? JUN 2006!!! YOUR ON THE LATE TRAIN HOMIE. DO YOU EVEN KNOW WHO YOU QUOTED?????? THATS JAY HOLT BRO. MY CLUB MEMBER AND ONE HELL OF A BULDER!!!! WITH LRB, MODEL CARS AND SCALE AUTO SPREADS TO PROVE IT!!!! NOT TO MENTION HE'S FUCKIN UP THE 1/64TH SCALE SCENE RIGHT NOW TOO. ALOT OF HOMIES ON HERE KNOW HIM. WHY DON'T YOU CLICK ON MY "EXECUTION KUSTOMS" LINK AND FIND OUT!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmn :0 :0 :0 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 28 2007, 12:01 AM~9098954
> *dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmn :0  :0  :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL..AM I LIEING HOMIE???? THIS KAT NEEDS TO DO SOME HOMEWORK!!..LOL


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

no shit :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 28 2007, 12:08 AM~9098970
> *no shit :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: NOT TRYING TO TALK SHIT BUT DAMN HOMIE CAME OUT OF LEFT FIELD WITH THAT ONE!!..LOL.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

he probrably got on a time machine and went back to 2006 and post that lol :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 28 2007, 12:15 AM~9098990
> *he probrably got on a time machine and went back to 2006 and post that lol :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

good topic


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

thats fucked up thats my homie i can't talk shit about him like that but. damn i he ain't that dumb. :biggrin: wait yes he is to post from that far back lol.............. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 28 2007, 03:53 AM~9098935
> *DAMN HOMIE WHY YOU QUOTING SUCH AN OLD POST????????? JUN 2006!!! YOUR ON THE LATE TRAIN HOMIE. DO YOU EVEN KNOW WHO YOU QUOTED?????? THATS JAY HOLT BRO. MY CLUB MEMBER AND ONE HELL OF A BULDER!!!! WITH LRB, MODEL CARS AND SCALE AUTO SPREADS TO PROVE IT!!!! NOT TO MENTION HE'S FUCKIN UP THE 1/64TH SCALE SCENE RIGHT NOW TOO. ALOT OF HOMIES ON HERE KNOW HIM. WHY DON'T YOU CLICK ON MY "EXECUTION KUSTOMS" LINK AND FIND OUT!!!!!!
> *


yes, some badass shit too..


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Oct 28 2007, 12:22 AM~9099011
> *good topic
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

my Lac in the works


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 28 2007, 12:34 AM~9098877
> *nice caddy suv roaddogg now build a real caddy :biggrin:  :0
> *


Ok Mr. Orange Peel.
I can build a Caddy with a better paint job than yours all by myself,and i dont need to take it to any of my club members to help me finish it up.Dont get me wrong.You have been building for a longer time than me,and i dont think at this point you shouldnt need any help to finish your shit.All my builds have been done only by me.When you want to build a caddy all by yourself.then come talk to me.Dont fuckin come at me either with your bullshit buildoff.you know what happen with the 58 buildoff.Dont bother to call me either.I dont want to hear your crying.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Oct 28 2007, 01:51 PM~9100585
> *Ok Mr. Orange Peel.
> I can build a Caddy with a better paint job than yours all by myself,and i dont need to take it to any of my club members to help me finish it up.Dont get me wrong.You have been building for a longer time than me,and i dont think at this point you shouldnt need any help to finish your shit.All my builds have been done only by me.When you want to build a caddy all by yourself.then come talk to me.Dont fuckin come at me either with your bullshit buildoff.you know what happen with the 58 buildoff.Dont bother to call me either.I dont want to hear your crying.
> *


 :0 dam.check out this newbie.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Oct 28 2007, 11:51 AM~9100585
> *Ok Mr. Orange Peel.
> I can build a Caddy with a better paint job than yours all by myself,and i dont need to take it to any of my club members to help me finish it up.Dont get me wrong.You have been building for a longer time than me,and i dont think at this point you shouldnt need any help to finish your shit.All my builds have been done only by me.When you want to build a caddy all by yourself.then come talk to me.Dont fuckin come at me either with your bullshit buildoff.you know what happen with the 58 buildoff.Dont bother to call me either.I dont want to hear your crying.
> *


oh ok u can build better caddy than me look at my GREEN CADDY THE LINCOLN
THE 62 HT THE BUICK better yet go to my topic and watch . it was build my me painted ME all done by ME the only thing not done by me is the striping that's 
it as for my club bro it wasn't cheap he did'nt do it for free just like everyone else he has to earn a living if i had his skills i my own striping i wouln't have to pay someone to do it. i do all my work my self i scratch build my shit. body work by ME nobody else when ever u want build caddy hit me up on the 2 way hit me up for some tips as to paint better than me i don't no about that. i never seen u paint anything or seen u build anything cause i don't i live with u so i don't know. as for the 58 build off i seen ur 58 i looked at it but u should've taken my advise. i know i did'nt finish it oh well. but don't get ur pantys in a bunch homie it's all good  :biggrin: laters 



BIGDOGG323


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 28 2007, 11:53 AM~9100597
> *:0 dam.check out this newbie.
> *


I KNOW HUH :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 29 2007, 12:14 PM~9106465
> *oh ok u can build  better caddy than me look at my GREEN CADDY THE LINCOLN
> THE 62 HT THE BUICK better yet go to my topic and watch . it was build my me painted ME all done by ME the only thing not done by me is the striping that's
> it as for my club bro it wasn't cheap he did'nt do it for free just like everyone else he has to earn a living if i had his skills i my own striping i wouln't have to pay someone to do it. i do all my work my self i scratch build my shit. body work by ME nobody else when ever u want build caddy hit me up on the 2 way hit me up for some tips as to paint better than me i don't no about that. i never seen u paint anything or seen u build anything cause i don't i live with u so i don't know. as for the 58 build off i seen ur 58 i looked at it but u should've taken my advise. i know i did'nt finish it oh well. but don't get ur pantys in a bunch homie it's all good    :biggrin: laters
> ...


Dam homie.we need to get you spell check. :0


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 29 2007, 11:11 AM~9106932
> *Dam homie.we need to get you spell check. :0
> *


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

WHERE


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 29 2007, 12:11 PM~9106932
> *Dam homie.we need to get you spell check. :0
> *


THAT'S WHAT HAPPENS WHEN U DON'T GO TO SCHOOL. CAN'T WRITE 4 SHIT!!!!!!!! IT'S COOL HOMIE IF U NEED TUTORING HIT ME UP, I'LL TEL MY 11 YR OLD TO TUTOR UR ASS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

SPELL CHECK .... ( TELL) CHINGADO, ES CONTAGIOSO!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 29 2007, 11:14 AM~9106465
> *oh ok u can build  better caddy than me look at my GREEN CADDY THE LINCOLN
> THE 62 HT THE BUICK better yet go to my topic and watch . it was build (my) me painted{BY} ME all done by ME the only thing not done by me is the striping that's
> it as for my club bro it wasn't cheap he (did'nt) do it for free just like everyone else he has to earn a living if i had his skills (i){I WHAT?} my own striping i (wouln't) have to pay someone to do it. i do all my work (my self) i scratch build my shit. body work by ME nobody else (when ever){REMEMBER NO SPACE} u want{TO} build{A} caddy hit me up on the 2 way hit me up for some tips as to paint better than me i don't (no) about that. i{'VE} never seen u paint anything or seen u build anything cause i don't i live with u so i don't know. as for the 58 build off i{'VE} seen ur 58 i looked at it but u should've taken my advise. i know i (did'nt) finish it oh well. but don't get ur (pantys) in a bunch homie it's all good    :biggrin: laters
> ...


I TOOK THE LIBERTY TO POINT OUT YOUR MISTAKES,SINCE YOU ARE ASKING WHERE. PARENTHESIS SHOW YOUR MISPELLED WORDS,AND THE BRACKETS SHOW MISSING WORDS....DAAAAAAAAAMN YOU NEED TO GO BACK TO SCHOOL FOOL!!!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Oct 30 2007, 02:50 PM~9116301
> *I TOOK THE LIBERTY TO POINT OUT YOUR MISTAKES,SINCE YOU ARE ASKING WHERE. PARENTHESIS SHOW YOUR MISPELLED WORDS,AND THE BRACKETS SHOW MISSING WORDS....DAAAAAAAAAMN YOU NEED TO GO BACK TO SCHOOL FOOL!!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


ay si you give an ese a compuler he thinks he's feinstein luk no spell check.us no scoolers us slanguage u wouln't know anything about that. member u have an edumacation some bushit like ghat :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 30 2007, 05:51 PM~9116836
> *ay si you give an ese a compuler he thinks he's feinstein luk no spell check.us no scoolers us slanguage u wouln't know anything about that. member u have an edumacation  some bushit like ghat :biggrin:
> *


que?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 30 2007, 01:51 PM~9116836
> *ay si you give an ese a compuler he thinks he's feinstein luk no spell check.us no scoolers us slanguage u wouln't know anything about that. member u have an edumacation  some bushit like ghat :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 30 2007, 11:49 PM~9119717
> *:werd:
> *


 :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 30 2007, 09:52 PM~9119733
> *:0
> *


only us uneducated people would understand :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 31 2007, 12:15 PM~9123171
> *only us uneducated people would understand :biggrin:
> *


oh ok.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 31 2007, 12:40 PM~9123428
> *
> *


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 30 2007, 04:51 PM~9116836
> *ay si you give an ese a compuler he thinks he's feinstein luk no spell check.us no scoolers us slanguage u wouln't know anything about that. member u have an edumacation  some bushit like ghat :biggrin:
> *


DAMN IT'S WORSE THAN I THOUGHT... MY KID IS GONNA HAVE A VERY HARD TIME TRYIIIIIING TO TEACH YOU SOME GRAMMAR..........HEHEHEHEHEHEHE!! DON'T TAKE IT TO PERSONAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

SEE, IT'S CONTAGIOUS...I TYPED (TO) INSTEAD OF TOO..DAMN THIS SHIT IS LIKE THE FLU. LOL.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Oct 31 2007, 04:55 PM~9125423
> *DAMN IT'S WORSE THAN I THOUGHT... MY KID IS GONNA HAVE A VERY HARD TIME TRYIIIIIING TO TEACH YOU SOME GRAMMAR..........HEHEHEHEHEHEHE!! DON'T TAKE IT TO PERSONAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Oct 31 2007, 02:55 PM~9125423
> *DAMN IT'S WORSE THAN I THOUGHT... MY KID IS GONNA HAVE A VERY HARD TIME TRYIIIIIING TO TEACH YOU SOME GRAMMAR..........HEHEHEHEHEHEHE!! DON'T TAKE IT TO PERSONAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


if ur kids teach me some grammer i'm gonna esound lika esyou :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Oct 31 2007, 02:56 PM~9125434
> *SEE, IT'S CONTAGIOUS...I TYPED (TO) INSTEAD OF TOO..DAMN THIS SHIT IS LIKE THE FLU.  LOL.
> *


yup it's cause i caught it from esyou


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ok.now it sounding like the stupid kid shit.
I know you are but what am I? :uh:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

My 79 caddy hoppers


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

2 unfinished caddys :biggrin:


----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

this is it finished now does it count?


----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

well actually it still needs clear and foil so, wip :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cooshit_@Nov 2 2007, 12:32 PM~9140387
> *well actually it still needs clear and foil so, wip :biggrin:
> *


caddy looks cool bro what color is that


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i like this one...... :biggrin: :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by cooshit_@Nov 2 2007, 10:31 AM~9140379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 2 2007, 05:00 PM~9141953
> *caddy looks cool bro what color is that
> *


its testors metallic lime gold. over a gold base wit copper patterns.


----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

thanx rollinoldskoo. maybe i'll finish it this weekend


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

just started on this yesterday, its cleared, i even sanded the clear lightly and recleared again, my camera sucks but this color is passion purple!


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 2 2007, 09:05 PM~9143667
> *just started on this yesterday, its cleared, i even sanded the clear lightly and recleared again, my camera sucks but this color is passion purple!
> 
> 
> ...


i would loove to see betta pics of it. sounds badass :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shorty78_@Nov 2 2007, 11:25 PM~9144102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks nice.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cooshit_@Nov 3 2007, 10:39 AM~9145380
> *i would loove to see betta pics of it. sounds badass :0
> *


thanks, its ok, i have some minor inperfections, my first time trying to build one, im trying to at least build one a month so i can have a caddy room when i get a house! :cheesy:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

2008 preview


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 3 2007, 02:24 PM~9146935
> *thanks, its ok, i have some minor inperfections, my first time trying to build one, im trying to at least build one a month so i can have a caddy room when i get a house! :cheesy:
> *


  right on homie. dats coo! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ajay (Oct 18, 2003)

Andy


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ajay_@Nov 4 2007, 08:21 AM~9150758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

in progress







bums/ee165/modelsbyroni/buildups005.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

bucket.com/albums/ee165/m







odelsbyroni/buildups010.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 3 2007, 06:53 PM~9366522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 19 2007, 03:17 PM~9039623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE FIRST AND THIRD ARE BADASS


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

HERE ARE A COUPLE OF MY OLDER CADDY'S


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 5 2007, 12:36 AM~9376219
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 nice whip homie


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 4 2007, 08:36 PM~9376219
> *i like this angle looks fucking tight
> 
> 
> ...


hey tat caddy looks saweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet dogg now get building :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 5 2007, 03:01 PM~9381455
> *hey tat caddy looks saweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet dogg now get building  :biggrin:
> *


OHH Dont worry Homie I got something for that Ass!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 5 2007, 07:19 PM~9384337
> *OHH Dont worry Homie I got something for that Ass!
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 5 2007, 07:19 PM~9384337
> *OHH Dont worry Homie I got something for that Ass!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

m/albums/ee165/modelsbyroni/008.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 4 2007, 11:36 PM~9376219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what color silver is that it looks like its really poppin?


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Dec 9 2007, 06:03 PM~9412137
> *what color silver is that it looks like its really poppin?
> *


Its not silver its a nissan brown pearl!


----------



## CHAPARRO64 (Sep 18, 2007)

THIS IS MY FRIST. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

that looks cool chaparro now finish it  :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 13 2007, 12:38 AM~9442672
> *that looks cool chaparro now finish it   :biggrin:
> *


i think he is done with it....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 13 2007, 02:44 AM~9442681
> *i think he is done with it....
> *


nnnnnnooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :angry:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 14 2007, 05:10 AM~9451920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did you add the fleetwood trim to the hood or that just a reflection???


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

looks like trim


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 15 2007, 01:06 AM~9457364
> *did you add the fleetwood trim to the hood or that  just a reflection???
> *


yes i did,sharp eye sir. a lot of lookers at shows looked right over that trim.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 15 2007, 12:38 PM~9459457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats badass


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 15 2007, 02:03 PM~9459553
> *thats badass
> *


x2


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 15 2007, 04:50 PM~9460557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like those but im not feelin it everytime i go to the hobby shop


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Dec 15 2007, 05:51 PM~9460565
> *i like those but im not feelin it everytime i go to the hobby shop
> *


it feels like ur putting a diecast 2gether.


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 15 2007, 04:55 PM~9460579
> *it feels like ur putting a diecast 2gether.
> *


i heard its just like the Jada cadillac


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

nice caddy.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

heres my fleetwood 2 dr, not yet finished homies :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 26 2007, 06:29 PM~9536298
> *nice caddy.
> *


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

love that kolur


> _Originally posted by Waco_@Dec 26 2007, 07:18 PM~9536627
> *heres my fleetwood 2 dr, not yet finished homies  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigDside (Aug 16, 2007)

SAY HOMIE WERE DID YOU GET THAT ELDOGG AT ?


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Fleetwood? ^^^^^^^. my green one u talkin bout?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigDside_@Dec 26 2007, 09:19 PM~9538976
> *SAY HOMIE WERE DID YOU GET THAT ELDOGG AT ?
> *


  :ugh: :uh:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 30 2007, 06:58 PM~9567915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i feeling the eldog on top very pimp


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

heres my 80's caddy


















































this car is eqipped with a BBM383/727 combo, and a chrysler 9 3/4 rearend, the back tires/rims are 90's cherokee rims with tractor treads wrapped around them and the front rims are chevy stock steel rims with suburbanite snow tires wrapped around them. the headers are hand-made out of soldering wire, and hot-glue, the only things i didnt do to this car are run brake lines, and cut teh gastank out :biggrin: :biggrin: :briggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

thanks.  built it in 96.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

My caddy is finaly in the shop getting painted. :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

heres one i did a wile back


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

my current one. probably will be done in two weeks . waiting on some paints from tamiya to come in


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 14 2008, 01:49 PM~9693777
> *My caddy is finaly in the shop getting painted. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


why not just take off the little chrome trim on the fenderwells and then put them back on afte paint???


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 14 2008, 06:15 PM~9694056
> *why not just take off the little chrome trim on the fenderwells and then put them back on afte paint???
> *


i didnt notice that.thx,.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 14 2008, 05:15 PM~9694056
> *why not just take off the little chrome trim on the fenderwells and then put them back on afte paint???
> *



X2. take all that chrome off then paint.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 15 2008, 12:20 AM~9697823
> *X2.    take all that chrome off then paint.
> *


i am on a budget here.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 14 2008, 11:28 PM~9697876
> *i am on a budget here.
> *



don't cost nothing but time mayne. A screw driver. You'll be better in the long run.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 15 2008, 12:33 AM~9697923
> *don't cost nothing but time mayne.    A screw driver.    You'll be better in the long run.
> *


true.ill see whats up.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 14 2008, 11:34 PM~9697934
> *true.ill see whats up.
> *



not that much more paints going to have to be applied. 
some of those screw heads are a bitch around the wheels. Filled with dirt and grim. Had to grind a few off myself.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 15 2008, 12:37 AM~9697962
> *not that much more paints going to have to be applied.
> some of those screw heads are a bitch around the wheels.    Filled with dirt and grim.  Had to grind a few off myself.
> *


 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 14 2008, 08:34 PM~9697934
> *true.ill see whats up.
> *


aren't you president of your club? :scrutinize: why u cutting corners when u suppose to represent??? i hated that in the club i was once in....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 14 2008, 08:37 PM~9697962
> *not that much more paints going to have to be applied.
> some of those screw heads are a bitch around the wheels.    Filled with dirt and grim.  Had to grind a few off myself.
> *


trick for rotten phillips head screws..... 

bust out the dremel with a cuttin wheel and cut a slot across the head so u can use a standard screwdriver... then u can get it out....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 15 2008, 12:51 AM~9698061
> *aren't you president of your club?  :scrutinize:  why u cutting corners when u suppose to represent??? i hated that in the club i was once in....
> *


Its not that.thats my daily driver.now when i get my 66 caddy.that will be ground up. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> are'nt u suposed to take all the chromes off the car b 4 u paint the car :biggrin:
> 
> where are u getting painted at earl shy the way that looks homeboy does'nt know what he's doing :biggrin: my oppinion even on a budget if sent it to get painted painted it right no mickey mouse bullshit


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> > are'nt u suposed to take all the chromes off the car b 4 u paint the car :biggrin:
> >
> > where are u getting painted at earl shy the way that looks homeboy does'nt know what he's doing :biggrin: my oppinion even on a budget if sent it to get painted painted it right no mickey mouse bullshit
> 
> ...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 15 2008, 10:16 AM~9700624
> *:uh:
> *


typical answer :uh: 

:twak: :dunno: :ugh: :buttkick: ................................................. :tongue:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 15 2008, 12:20 PM~9700663
> *typical answer  :uh:
> 
> :twak:  :dunno:  :ugh:  :buttkick: ................................................. :tongue:
> *


go do something creative and quit talking shit. :angry:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 15 2008, 10:23 AM~9700694
> *go do something creative and quit talking shit. :angry:
> *


i'm taking a break from custom building something 

when are u picking up the ur comeback ls monte carlo :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 15 2008, 12:27 PM~9700734
> *i'm taking a break from custom building something
> 
> when are u picking up the ur comeback ls monte carlo :biggrin:
> *


already did.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 15 2008, 10:30 AM~9700764
> *already did.
> *


no u did'nt :nosaday me first


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 15 2008, 12:33 PM~9700779
> *no u did'nt :nosaday me first
> *


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=8brqfmh&s=1


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

heres a caddy frame


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

thats the tape.if so it worked out good


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 17 2008, 08:26 PM~9722715
> *thats the tape.if so it worked out good
> *


tin foil with adhesive


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

and heres the caddy


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

^^^^^^^
Very nice


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

looks good ronin


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

my caddy "grey goose"


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jan 17 2008, 09:17 PM~9722618
> *heres a caddy frame
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jan 17 2008, 09:35 PM~9722828
> *and heres the caddy
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin' good! :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jan 17 2008, 08:35 PM~9722828
> *and heres the caddy
> 
> 
> ...


what color is that/brand. I like it alot!!


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 18 2008, 11:50 AM~9726933
> *what color is that/brand. I like it alot!!
> *


brandy wine over orion silver


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jan 18 2008, 03:19 PM~9728355
> *brandy wine over orion silver
> *


nice! ive got orion silver already... gotta put some brandywine candy on the order list!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Almost finished!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

NICE WERK Tatman!!!


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jan 19 2008, 04:57 PM~9734906
> *NICE WERK Tatman!!!
> *


x2 Sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

sick caddy tat :yes:


here is my first 

















shaved the vinal top off :: 

























and my traditional


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Very nice stilldownivlife  :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

how do u post pics??????


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Here's the first mock up of a cadi that I am building for a homie. The cadi is named "Da Enemy"


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jan 23 2008, 12:42 PM~9762910
> *Here's the first mock up of a cadi that I am building for a homie. The cadi is named "Da Enemy"
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Very nice...


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jan 23 2008, 09:42 AM~9762910
> *Here's the first mock up of a cadi that I am building for a homie. The cadi is named "Da Enemy"
> 
> 
> ...


Damn bro that lookz fuckin sweet!!!!!! wat kolor red is that????? :0 :0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jan 23 2008, 10:42 AM~9762910
> *Here's the first mock up of a cadi that I am building for a homie. The cadi is named "Da Enemy"
> 
> 
> ...


dam thats nice.


----------



## Albert (Jan 21, 2008)

Here's some of mine....


Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Albert


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989+Jan 23 2008, 10:50 AM~9762982-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jan 23 2008, 08:42 AM~9762910
> *Here's the first mock up of a cadi that I am building for a homie. The cadi is named "Da Enemy"
> 
> 
> ...


that caddy looks fuckin saweeeeeeeeeeeeet homie


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Albert_@Jan 23 2008, 11:28 AM~9763305
> *Here's some of mine....
> Albert
> *



Nice rides Al ! Good to see you over here ! I enjoy the builds you post up on HHMB ! Alot of builders here dont know much about that site but glad tom keeped it going even after closing down the warehouse ! 

Now we have a BUILDERS REAL RIDE TOPIC in here some where ! You need to post up your Pontiac ! :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 23 2008, 01:36 PM~9764326
> *that caddy looks fuckin saweeeeeeeeeeeeet homie
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Heres the link AL to post your real ride in ! 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=325009


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Albert_@Jan 23 2008, 10:28 AM~9763305
> *Here's some of mine....
> 
> 
> ...


glad to see you here Albert


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+Jan 23 2008, 01:36 PM~9764326-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homies!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

http://s261.photobucket.com/albums/ii47/1q...mygrides001.jpg


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

im tryin to post the pics but cant figure out how until then go check the 2 rides out :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jan 23 2008, 04:24 PM~9765773
> *glad to see you here Albert
> *


x2


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

nope why??


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

not bad for a white boy huh


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 24 2008, 04:32 PM~9776426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


press the enter key between the pics


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

kool ill remember that


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 24 2008, 09:32 PM~9776426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shouldnt the wheel wells and fender wall, etc.. flip with it :dunno:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

damn homie your killing it,build after build and they just keep getting better :yes: :yes:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 24 2008, 09:08 PM~9776807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 24 2008, 07:32 PM~9776426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


glad to see you got your pics up, after a week of pm's ,LOL :roflmao: 
now start a buld topic and let see some work lil homboy.
oh and nice caddy. i took the fender wells off of my car that i did that to.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

i have 1 its called impalas it has my 6 4


----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

Is there (or has there ever been) a kit or a die cast of an 80s coupe that ISN'T 90d?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

theres the 84 caddy by revell


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

just need the vert betos doin, and I have all of them :biggrin:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 5 2008, 08:39 PM~9872937
> *just need the vert betos doin, and I have all of them  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Nice collection :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 5 2008, 07:39 PM~9872937
> *just need the vert betos doin, and I have all of them  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Collection is NO GOOD if your're not building them.... :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

haha, gotta wait til spring so i can paint..... then they`ll all get built, lol.
models are made for buildin....  not just lookin at :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i hate you made man :thumbsup: we all doo j/p


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 5 2008, 08:39 PM~9872937
> *just need the vert betos doin, and I have all of them  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## CHAPARRO64 (Sep 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: IAM STARTING A NEW ONE. :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHAPARRO64_@Feb 19 2008, 12:19 PM~9978904
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: IAM STARTING A NEW ONE. :biggrin:
> *


you forgot the pics???


----------



## CHAPARRO64 (Sep 18, 2007)

CAMERA BROKE GOT ONE I CAN BORROW. :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

*TTT FOR THE NEW FUKKERS* :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 5 2008, 08:39 PM~9872937
> *just need the vert betos doin, and I have all of them  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 5 2008, 06:39 PM~9872937
> *just need the vert betos doin, and I have all of them  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*NOT YET, YOUR MISSING THE FUTURE FLOWER WAGON, 2 DOOR HARDTOP AND ???? THAN YOUR DONE* :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 24 2008, 12:47 AM~10016205
> *NOT YET, YOUR MISSING THE FUTURE FLOWER WAGON, 2 DOOR HARDTOP AND ???? THAN YOUR DONE :biggrin:
> *


.....ooooh snap!

lol, ..... so much for saving money, haha


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Has anyone done a model of Done Deal? The 2dr vert!


----------



## STUNNABOI (Feb 24, 2008)

i got 2 one finshed and one not

not finished 05 ext









finished donk caddy 2door


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 23 2008, 09:47 PM~10016205
> *NOT YET, YOUR MISSING THE FUTURE FLOWER WAGON, 2 DOOR HARDTOP AND ???? THAN YOUR DONE :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

finished this last night


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

*I WANT THAT HEARSE*, WHERE CAN I GET ONE, I NEED TO SAVE UP FOR ONE


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robocon_@Mar 14 2008, 03:00 AM~10165235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do you have a bigger pic ???
it looks real good . I like the color combo !!!


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 24 2008, 10:02 PM~9776725
> *shouldnt the wheel wells and fender wall, etc.. flip with it :dunno:
> *


not the fire wall but usaully the wheel wells are attached or chopped.


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Mar 14 2008, 01:53 PM~10167478
> *do you have a bigger pic ???
> it looks real good . I like the color combo !!!
> *


no i dont ill try to take more tomarrow :biggrin:


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robocon_@Mar 14 2008, 12:00 AM~10165235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice caddy


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

what color is that on the inside?


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

^^^ THIS IS MINE IN THE MAKIN


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 15 2008, 07:58 PM~10176482
> *what color is that on the inside?
> *


 ITZ A DARK NAVY BLUE


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

WHEN IM DONE ILL BE LIKE A MERCDIZE ICE BLUE ON THE OUT SIDE . IM GOIN TO MAKE IT LIKE MY REAL CADDY
<<<<<<


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

OOPPPZ my bad on the capz :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by draulics_@Mar 15 2008, 06:59 PM~10176494
> *ITZ A  DARK NAVY BLUE
> *


is it airbrsuhed?


----------



## CHAPARRO64 (Sep 18, 2007)

WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO SEND ME A CAMERA!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHAPARRO64 (Sep 18, 2007)

DO YOU NEED MY ADDRESS


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Albert_@Jan 23 2008, 01:28 PM~9763305
> *Here's some of mine....
> http://images32.fotki.com/v1060/photos/1/1...S4200003-vi.jpg[/img][/url]
> Hosted on Fotki
> ...


 :0 were can i get 1


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 14 2008, 02:42 AM~10165314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

not feeling the pink 90 sides or the pose so it's still in progress.


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

my first still in progress

























my first but not the last


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

almost done


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

more pics of that big body homie


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

mock up of my one and ONLY caddy,unless i get another hearse :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 26 2008, 09:19 PM~10511751
> *more pics of that big body homie
> *


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

84' BBM POWERED CADDY 2DR. - COMPLETE

























85' SBC POWERED CADDY 4DR. - W.I.P.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Apr 27 2008, 10:14 AM~10513600
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  very nice!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 26 2008, 12:21 PM~10509067
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


im thinking of selling a few more. :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 4 2008, 08:49 PM~11259887
> *im thinking of selling a few more. :0
> *


pm me!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 4 2008, 06:49 PM~11259887
> *im thinking of selling a few more. :0
> *


how much?????


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 26 2008, 11:21 AM~10509067
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



can someone cast those for me
i so want some


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 4 2008, 07:48 PM~11259865
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dam bro you been workin hard


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

here are some of my caddies !


























































Plus i have 4 more caddy kits still in the stash that will be busting out later this year ! 

Hope you all enjoy ! And TATMAN that Caddy round up is sweet !


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

mine...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 5 2008, 11:04 AM~11265371
> *here  are  some of  my  caddies  !
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 whats good mini how u been bro?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

im trying to build a replica od my cadi i will post pics soon... and 408models is building a replica of my white cadi for me :biggrin: 

this is the one im trying to do


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:0 that woke some people up. :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

this is the 1 408models is doing for me


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 5 2008, 01:11 PM~11266541
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks homie!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 5 2008, 02:46 PM~11266343
> *this is the 1 408models is doing for me
> 
> 
> ...


those are sum ugly ass battery tie downs. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 5 2008, 01:36 PM~11266731
> *those are sum ugly ass battery tie downs. :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: well i gave mesurement to someone and they were susposed to get back to me about some new ones but i havent heard anything yet. all i heard is that the machine keeps breaking down :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 5 2008, 03:51 PM~11266891
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: well i gave mesurement to someone and they were susposed to get back to me about some new ones but i havent heard anything yet. all i heard is that the machine keeps breaking down :0
> *


 :0 
dont worry.i got your design done.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 5 2008, 01:51 PM~11266891
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: well i gave mesurement to someone and they were susposed to get back to me about some new ones but i havent heard anything yet. all i heard is that the machine keeps breaking down :0
> *


i was also waiting on him for some wheel chips and a steering wheel :0 maybe in my next life time


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 5 2008, 03:56 PM~11266954
> *i was also waiting on him for some wheel chips and a steering wheel :0 maybe in my next life time
> *


i heard hes looking for a 2 door caddy to trade.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 5 2008, 01:57 PM~11266968
> *i heard hes looking for a 2 door caddy to trade.
> *


i hear that 2..... maybe if he wants to throw 10 stacks on top


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 5 2008, 02:10 PM~11267075
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 5 2008, 02:16 PM~11267147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 5 2008, 02:11 PM~11266541
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats gangsta. :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

some sweet 'lacs in here....


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

CHERRILAC


DALLAS LOWRIDERS M.C.C.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 5 2008, 03:04 PM~11265371
> *here  are  some of  my  caddies  !
> 
> 
> ...


I WANTED 2 DO THAT 2 MY BACK WINDOW. THAT LOOKS NICE.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

here is the one i am working on... sorry for the bad pics its with my iphone i cant find my camera.. i still need to stripe it and leaf it.. i havent built a model in over 10 yrs :biggrin: 


































this is the one i am trying to make look like my cadi


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 7 2008, 11:52 AM~11284814
> *here is the one i am working on... sorry for the bad pics its with my iphone i cant find my camera.. i still need to stripe it and leaf it.. i havent built a model in over 10 yrs  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


shiiit looking good rolo!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 7 2008, 10:54 AM~11284832
> *shiiit looking good rolo!!
> *


thanks bro im trying i cant do anything like you or the other builders on here but im happy with it so far :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 7 2008, 12:56 PM~11284853
> *thanks bro im trying i cant do anything like you or the other builders on here but im happy with it so far :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 7 2008, 11:56 AM~11284853
> *thanks bro im trying i cant do anything like you or the other builders on here but im happy with it so far :biggrin:
> *


yea right dawg im just like u. keep up looks real good. i like the color. i love your real lac. baller got zeniths for evry car!! :0


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 7 2008, 11:00 AM~11284888
> *yea right dawg im just like u. keep up looks real good. i like the color. i love your real lac. baller got zeniths for evry car!! :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## orange candy M.C. (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

post up pics of the suspensions. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orange candy M.C._@Aug 7 2008, 02:11 PM~11285508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bro.but how do i get in the car?no door handle. :0


----------



## orange candy M.C. (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## orange candy M.C. (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 7 2008, 01:13 PM~11285523
> *looks good bro.but how do i get in the car?no door handle. :0
> *


old ass build lost it :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

OH LET ME GET UP IN THIS :biggrin: .....

#1

















#2 

















#3 COMIN SOON!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

GONNA FINISH MY PURPLE ONE THIS WEEKEND!


----------



## UCE 94 (Dec 6, 2003)

Something i've been working on, first attempt at patterns and doing a model in a long time. Its almost done, just a few more things to be added.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

ther are some realy freakn good cadies on here.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=193549&st=180


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 5 2008, 03:43 PM~11266302
> *im trying to build a replica od my cadi i will post pics soon... and 408models is building a replica of my white cadi for me :biggrin:
> 
> this is the one im trying to do
> ...


I love those triple lace wires, who makes em?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Anybody have any pics of the caddy wheel installed from scalelows? :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 12 2008, 04:54 PM~11327661
> *I love those triple lace wires, who makes em?
> *


These are og zeniths :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 15 2008, 03:42 PM~11353558
> *These are og zeniths :biggrin:
> *


showoff. :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 15 2008, 02:42 PM~11353558
> *These are og zeniths :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

OLD ONE'S I DID!









































NEW SHIT GONNA BE DONE SOON!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 15 2008, 01:44 PM~11353576
> *showoff. :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 16 2008, 12:26 PM~11359044
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## HIGH LIFE1 (Oct 5, 2007)

were is the butty kits on the 90's :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1_@Aug 17 2008, 02:39 PM~11365808
> *were is the butty kits on the 90's :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 17 2008, 05:51 PM~11366442
> *  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


must have been hittin back bumper. :0 the molding is fallin off.


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

KIND OF DUSTY BUT HERE GO MY SHIT WITH THE HOMEMADE BUMPERKIT


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

is it finished out yet ?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 21 2008, 12:54 AM~11400012
> *is  it  finished  out  yet ?
> *


  :biggrin: JUST NEED A SETUP! :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Caddy fest!!!


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

good looking luxman


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

just need to wire the batteries to finish


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

here is my caddy not finished......


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## LOUMARPMP1 (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:cheesy: :0 TTT gotta keep this in rotation, I'll have more for it soon


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

just found this one in my stash
i'll have it done for the 66 show


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

i'll post mine when i get to my parents' house


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

HERES MY CADDI'S :biggrin: 




















































AND 2 1/2 CADDI'S :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey pancho u got some sweet ass caddys homie


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 24 2008, 06:04 PM~11689596
> *hey pancho u got some sweet ass caddys homie
> *


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 24 2008, 04:05 PM~11689616
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 24 2008, 06:11 PM~11689676
> *:biggrin:
> *


were you been hiding?


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

:biggrin: my lac


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

MY LACS :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

thats a clean lack alex


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

not done....


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 24 2008, 08:24 PM~11691574
> *thats a clean lack alex
> *



thanks bro


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Here's my Le Cab... :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

"Sunday Night Tease `68"


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thought you were goin with supreams on that lac?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 5 2008, 08:20 PM~11785875
> *thought you were goin with supreams on that lac?
> *


thought about it, but i liked the gold and chrome with the gold and chrome trim.

I may change out the wheels when my Aoshima order arrives from hongkong :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 5 2008, 10:21 PM~11785885
> *thought about it, but i liked the gold and chrome with the gold and chrome trim.
> 
> I may change out the wheels when my Aoshima order arrives from hongkong :biggrin:
> *




:werd:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Sep 25 2008, 01:21 PM~11695805
> *Here's my Le Cab...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



this bitch is smooth :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 25 2008, 12:25 AM~11692358
> *not done....
> 
> 
> ...


i love this color scheme, i mean its simple, but makes a caddy look amazing


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*NEW LIFE ! *


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 6 2008, 04:05 PM~11792880
> *NEW LIFE !
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy:

love the stance, bro.....looks clean!!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

still gotta give it another coat of clear
























got the top painted semi-gloss black


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

NNNNIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCCCCEEEEEEEEEEEE work guys


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 5 2008, 08:18 PM~11785851
> *"Sunday Night Tease `68"
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 


damn that joint sick...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 5 2008, 06:18 PM~11785851
> *"Sunday Night Tease `68"
> 
> 
> ...


i cee sumthin ay lyke :biggrin: 

hey mademan what's with those bigbodys buddy :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 7 2008, 03:57 PM~11804144
> *i cee sumthin ay lyke  :biggrin:
> 
> hey mademan what's with those bigbodys buddy :biggrin:
> *


 Im, building em of course. Ive got 16 total now :biggrin: 

ideas like a mutha...... watch your mouth!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 7 2008, 05:39 PM~11805506
> *Im, building em of course. Ive got 16 total now  :biggrin:
> 
> ideas like a mutha...... watch your mouth!
> *



go look at google bro or hit up some old lowrider mags
ive seen alot of big bodies in lowrider mag


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 7 2008, 06:45 PM~11805557
> *go look at google bro or hit up some old lowrider mags
> ive seen alot of big bodies in lowrider mag
> *


nah ,man I got original Ideas.... all day long..


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

GRRR!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice.............. :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 7 2008, 07:30 PM~11806661
> *nah ,man I got original Ideas.... all day long..
> *


well then start bustin out bro
time to see some fresh ideas already


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 17 2008, 03:47 PM~11628701
> *i'll post mine when i get to my parents' house
> *


about damn time i get to post shit up


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

JUST A COUPLE CADDIES , FEW IN THE WORX
























:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nothing but sick work from you homie.... :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

THANX HOMIE


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0  Lecab FEST!!!! 









Im surprised more people arent doin this :dunno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

I AM...


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

My second Lecab this year, built it for a customer on here...just needs a few more touches and its getting shipped  













































All off of one reference pic :0


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

VERY NICE. :thumbsup:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 16 2008, 05:27 PM~11885132
> *VERY NICE. :thumbsup:
> *


x2 That's bad ass LUX


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 16 2008, 04:19 PM~11885053
> *:0    Lecab FEST!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



ooooo your gonna see a new one REAL soon :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 17 2008, 11:17 AM~11893266
> *ooooo your gonna see a new one REAL soon  :biggrin:
> *


same here :0


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 :cheesy: :0 :biggrin:  Aww Shyt hell yeah then homies!!!! Im shavin' the halftop off of one rite now, thinkin bout fillin in the sunroof too


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:0


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:biggrin: ...............MAN THE LUXURY CLASS SURE COULD USE SOME LINCOLNS OUT THERE ............... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 17 2008, 11:17 AM~11893266
> *ooooo your gonna see a new one REAL soon  :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 16 2008, 03:25 PM~11885114
> *My second Lecab this year, built it for a customer on here...just needs a few more touches and its getting shipped
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget the Boot...


----------



## freude09 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 17 2008, 01:42 PM~11895134
> *same here :0
> *


excited to see the real one soon! those caddy replicas really look like the real thing, esp. the cadillac parts attached to it... love to see some more!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

my latest


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 I like that one....looks like it starts up :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 17 2008, 08:02 PM~11898977
> *hno:  hno:  :biggrin:
> *


  i just gotta get the parts down packed like u do..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Oct 18 2008, 03:44 AM~11901599
> *my latest
> 
> 
> ...




thats clean as hell right there.................... it looks real man! nice work!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

.............t looks real man! nice work......... :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:biggrin: thanks guys 

missing that lil piece of front trim but mini is sending me one :yes:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 18 2008, 07:03 AM~11902515
> *thats clean as hell right there.................... it looks real man! nice work!
> *


I was gonna say the same thing... Very Nice & Clean! I like your choice of color and combo!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 I didnt even notice :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Oct 18 2008, 12:44 AM~11901599
> *my latest
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 29 2008, 06:23 AM~11726078
> *better pics of the donk caddy.  maybe 50% done.
> 
> "all eyes on me"
> ...





> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 29 2008, 06:28 AM~11726100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MEENGREENGTP (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 16 2008, 08:38 PM~12175300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH that looks bad ass ,specially the one in front im working on a purple on my self .


----------



## shadow247 (Nov 12, 2008)

heres my 79 in the works. Its my first build in a while so i might be rusty


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

here's a few cadie's i have :biggrin:


----------



## shadow247 (Nov 12, 2008)

heres the trunk


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

CADDYS LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 16 2008, 09:47 PM~12176237
> *
> *



:0 where is this ? I cant find it back in this topic....


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 16 2008, 11:38 PM~12175300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the lacs are lookin sik Jerome!!! im still waiting on the BOX to get done!!! :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Nov 17 2008, 10:01 PM~12184703
> *here's a few cadie's i have :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


have a vid of the purple one.


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 17 2008, 06:24 PM~12184998
> *have a vid of the purple one.
> *


 :nosad: dont have one , i'l try and make one this wekend for the cadi and also the 1:12 scale 57


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## shadow247 (Nov 12, 2008)

I still gotta hit it with pin stripes and maybe candy blue over everything but it should come out with clean


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 17 2008, 07:15 PM~12184882
> *:0 where is this ? I cant find it back in this topic....
> *


caddy still looks like them pics. waiting on some supplies to finish it. have added a few things since the pics. chrome uppers and cylinders and little details.


----------



## MEENGREENGTP (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Oct 18 2008, 12:44 AM~11901599
> *my latest
> 
> 
> ...


who makes these wheels like this?!?!? i been searching everywhere! are they expensive? i kno they aint cheap.. by the way the car looks so real.. all it needs to do is fire up.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEENGREENGTP_@Nov 18 2008, 12:39 AM~12188245
> *who makes these wheels like this?!?!? i been searching everywhere! are they expensive? i kno they aint cheap.. by the way the car looks so real.. all it needs to do is fire up.
> *


betos customs or scalelows. 
those are pegasus wheels. around 10$ a set with tires and lil 3 prong ko's. 
hoppin hydros sells a nice ko assortment to. 2 prongs,3 prongs bullets. old school pans.


----------



## MEENGREENGTP (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 18 2008, 12:47 AM~12188279
> *betos customs or scalelows.
> those are pegasus wheels. around 10$ a set with tires and lil 3 prong  ko's.
> hoppin hydros sells a nice ko assortment to. 2 prongs,3 prongs bullets. old school pans.
> *


 for sure, apprecitate it


----------



## shadow247 (Nov 12, 2008)

messed up tha pinstripe on the caddy so decided to throw down some candy. this is wat I got









http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=kcmjjp&s=4


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

finished last week


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

THATS NICE. :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 17 2008, 09:22 PM~12184976
> *the lacs are lookin sik Jerome!!!  im still waiting on the BOX to get done!!! :biggrin:
> *


SOON. MAYBE THE FIRST OF THE YEAR. U GOT 1 ?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 25 2008, 08:28 PM~12257515
> *SOON. MAYBE THE FIRST OF THE YEAR. U GOT 1 ?
> *


cant wait!!! no but i should jump on 1 :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 25 2008, 08:41 PM~12257614
> *cant wait!!! no but i should jump on 1 :biggrin:
> *











PM ADDY ITS YOURS. :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 you have a PM


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 25 2008, 09:05 PM~12257936
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 you have a PM
> *


  AND YOU HAVE A REPLY. MERRY CHRISTMAS. :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 25 2008, 09:14 PM~12258045
> * AND YOU HAVE A REPLY. MERRY CHRISTMAS. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: MERRY CHRISTMAS BIG HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

:thumbsup: OUT.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

WHAT!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 18 2008, 02:47 AM~12188279
> *betos customs or scalelows.
> those are pegasus wheels. around 10$ a set with tires and lil 3 prong  ko's.
> hoppin hydros sells a nice ko assortment to. 2 prongs,3 prongs bullets. old school pans.
> *



:thumbsup: yep they are pegasus deep dish with hoppin hydro spinners and i think i got the eagles off a 64 decal sheet :yes:


:thumbsup: lacs are looking good fella's 

damn i need to get me a 79 :yes:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

LOt's of clean rides in here!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shadow247 (Nov 12, 2008)

HEY STILLDOWN HOW do you keep the gelpens so damn clean. Tried it on my caddy and almost [email protected]#$ed the whole thing up. Hit me up. Your rivi is [email protected]#$in BAD ASS.


----------



## shadow247 (Nov 12, 2008)

O K here It goes. 79 Caddy luv it or leave it.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

^^looks great so far!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

NICE CADDY HOMIE! :thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jun 12 2006, 09:44 AM~5594134
> *It's always the bigdoggs that need there chains shortend because they bark to fucking much
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

Just in case I haven't yet breezed thru all pages in this topic, is there Lindberg '79 Caddys w/ Revell guts? :dunno:


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 25 2008, 07:00 PM~12257867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where can i get one of those?


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrod_@Nov 27 2008, 09:58 PM~12277810
> *Just in case I haven't yet breezed thru all pages in this topic, is there Lindberg '79 Caddys w/ Revell guts? :dunno:
> *


nevermind, i've breezed thru 'em all; what a process! :uh:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 27 2008, 09:35 PM~12278113
> *where can i get one of those?
> *


TWINN


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 27 2008, 08:11 PM~12278345
> *TWINN
> *


thanx homie


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

:biggrin: anyone ever build a 80´s cadillac as a pickup like the el camino?

i have one kit here and there are so much lolos in here, i guess i would build a totaly differnt one. i cut up the roof and build a bed and build it as pickup truck...

this idea spooks in my head since today in the morning.. :biggrin:

but damn this idea come over my at the toilett, the only place a plastic building man can think about future projekts :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## shadow247 (Nov 12, 2008)

here it is finished just debating on wether or not to put switches 
http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2ntlbm9&s=4
http://i33.tinypic.com/qqxzec.jpg


----------



## UCE 94 (Dec 6, 2003)

Here's one that i just finished, took forever do, do to using that folkart clearcote that seems to never dry and leave prints on your ride. But i finished it and not gonna use that clearcote again. Here's my ride hope you like.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

NICE!!!! NICE PURPLE!! WHAT COLOR OR BRAND IS THAT?


----------



## UCE 94 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 4 2008, 01:25 AM~12331636
> *NICE!!!! NICE PURPLE!! WHAT COLOR OR BRAND IS THAT?
> *


The color for the car is a candy purple rc car paint called Pactra Racing Finish, its made for rc cars. I tried it to see how it came out, a couple of coats later cause its dull at first then gets shinier and with clear coat comes out good. The patterns are Model Master Deep Pearlescent purple with gell pin stripping around them. Theres bigger pics on the Finished Models for 08.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

nice work on the lac!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 25 2008, 07:00 PM~12257867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS THE COST


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

THATS GONE. TWINN SELL THEM.


----------



## mazdagt1 (Jan 23, 2008)

hey modelsbyroni can i see more pics of ur silverado?? it looks good


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 5 2008, 06:07 PM~12348059
> *THATS GONE. TWINN SELL THEM.
> *


do you know how I can get ahold of him?


----------



## anharan32 (Aug 22, 2007)

HOW DO I POST PICTURES??


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 8 2008, 02:03 AM~12365914
> *do you know how I can get ahold of him?
> *


just pm him.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOKIN THRU THIS THREAD, I NEVER POSTED THIS. THE MAD HOGG.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

thats fuckin sick ^^^


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mazdagt1_@Dec 5 2008, 08:37 PM~12348418
> *hey modelsbyroni can i see more pics of ur silverado?? it looks good
> *


hope this what cha askin 4.  
































































 

still lokin 4 a hood?  








.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

what year is that Jerome???^^^^^


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 8 2008, 09:17 PM~12372718
> *what year is that Jerome???^^^^^
> *


68. A VERY GOOD YEAR.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

yea it is :biggrin: my buddy here in lima has a badass 1 ill have to find a pic of it...


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 8 2008, 08:15 PM~12372691
> *
> 
> still lokin 4 a hood?
> ...


I have a hood... but its with the kit, only missing the bumpers.
anyone wanna make a cheapo mold and cast a hood?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

not a good pic but here is my buddys 68


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 8 2008, 09:37 PM~12372939
> *not a good pic but here is my buddys 68
> 
> 
> ...


  SWEET


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 8 2008, 08:34 PM~12372905
> *I have a hood... but its with the kit, only missing the bumpers.
> anyone wanna make a cheapo mold and cast a hood?
> *


send it down ill hook it up


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

sweet caddy


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

what kit is that a johan?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 8 2008, 09:16 PM~12373462
> *send it down ill hook it up
> *


pm me your addy I lost it when my harddrive went.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 8 2008, 10:55 PM~12373895
> *what kit is that a johan?
> *


YEP  MY HOMIE FOUND IT AND A 64 IN THE GARBAGE. COMPLETE MINUS THE HOODS.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 9 2008, 07:17 PM~12382987
> *YEP  MY HOMIE FOUND IT AND A 64 IN THE GARBAGE. COMPLETE MINUS THE HOODS.
> *


wanna trade the 64? :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 9 2008, 08:24 PM~12383064
> *wanna trade the 64? :biggrin:
> *


ALLREADY GONE.


----------



## mazdagt1 (Jan 23, 2008)

hey thanks modelsbyroni did you paint those flames or are they decals??? and man that truck is sick i love it i hope mine turns out almost as good as yours thanks again


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mazdagt1_@Dec 12 2008, 01:26 AM~12407808
> *hey thanks modelsbyroni did you paint those flames or are they decals??? and man that truck is sick i love it i hope mine turns out almost as good as yours thanks again
> *


THANKS 4 THE COMPS HOMIE. ALL PAINT NO DECALS.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

roni your truck is BAD AS FUCK!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 13 2008, 06:41 PM~12422248
> *roni your truck is BAD AS FUCK!!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

whats a good boot for a lecab? :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Aug 30 2009, 12:24 PM~14927227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice lookin caddy  tino


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Heres a couple i built :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice Caddys Smallz!! :thumbsup: I love the paintjob on the blue on and I like the tone of that Red one!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Aug 30 2009, 02:40 PM~14927588
> *Nice Caddys Smallz!! :thumbsup:  I love the paintjob on the blue on and I like the tone of that Red one!
> *


Thanks homie.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 30 2009, 02:37 PM~14927569
> *Heres a couple i built :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



IM BUILDING MY LAC BASED ON YOUR BABY BLUE MODEL ITS DIFERENT :biggrin:

I LOVED THAT CAR WHEN I SAW IT 









heres my only lac i built
























i wish i had more pics but it got sold


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

here is a pic of my lecab i built GRAPE APE


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

nice caddy 8 ball u to chicita and danny i like the colors on urs bro keep it up guys


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 30 2009, 09:08 PM~14930940
> *nice caddy 8 ball u to chicita and danny i like the colors on urs bro keep it up guys
> *



thx dawg ill try to build more,,,shit i wana build a 4dr but i dnt knw how to wrk on rezin 
MARINATE wants me to build a big body wagon i drew up but id have to learn how to fuck with rezin 
where u at marinate hoook it up wey :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

heres my WHIP


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Are you guys tired of this model yet? :biggrin: Really, I'm working on more.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

caddy looks sweet eric


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 30 2009, 10:08 PM~14930940
> *nice caddy 8 ball u to chicita and danny i like the colors on urs bro keep it up guys
> *


thanks homie i got about another 6 caddies to come out hopefully by the end of the year but if not by may of next year i will have atleast 6 more done. starting to run outta caddies plastic and resin


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 31 2009, 07:44 AM~14932094
> *Are you guys tired of this model yet? :biggrin: Really, I'm working on more.
> 
> 
> ...


never get tired of that one Homie


----------



## curbside (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Sep 25 2008, 10:21 AM~11695805
> *Here's my Le Cab...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe.. :0


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

in-prog, obviously


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Sep 1 2009, 06:37 PM~14952369
> *in-prog, obviously
> 
> 
> ...



aaaai wey the continental kit is bigger than the model :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
is it gonna be that cream color or is that primer?

looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

OH WHAT!! YOU PAINTED THE CHROME MOULDINGS?? :0


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

don't know if I posted this one in this thread


*Your Nightmare *


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

Nice, I took a picture of this model at NNL West this year. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 1 2009, 06:57 PM~14953395
> *aaaai wey the continental kit is bigger than the model  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> is it gonna be that cream color or is that primer?
> 
> ...


Yup, to hold a 26" wheel, it's outrageously big!





















> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 2 2009, 09:37 AM~14959139
> *OH WHAT!! YOU PAINTED THE CHROME MOULDINGS?? :0
> *


Yes, yes I did.


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

my caddy


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

escaladeout's interor 

























this is escaladeout, all custom frame with custom interor, speaker box holds 6 12's and also 4 15in squars 4 1000 watt amp and 2 800 watt amps 4 12in tv's and one 48in tv in the rear. supercharged motor shaved doors with lambo door kit. it's not as bad ass as some of the cadi's on here but it's a cadi.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this is my baby, it's the worlds longest 1/25th scale truck. i used 2 99chevys and an escalade model, painted ppg lazer blue mat. with 6 20in volair's. custom frame, shaved everything. custom interior.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*PLUM WHORE * 93 FWD CADDY 2DR !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*SILVER ROSE *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*UNDER TAKER MINI STYLE REPLACATE !*


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Mini.....thats a baddddd asssss Caddy!!!


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

Great idea using the seats from the "Donk" Caddy kit for comfy over lays. 
Nice lid design for the coffin.


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Latest caddy project.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Dec 13 2009, 12:17 AM~15964728
> *Latest caddy project.
> 
> 
> ...


shhhhwwiiiiiiiing!! that is beautiful!!!! I need to get one BADLY!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 16 2009, 04:31 PM~15101256
> *PLUM WHORE  93 FWD  CADDY  2DR !
> 
> 
> ...


did u etch ur engraving on the body and foil over the top for the "envgraved" look? that looks bad ass! all the detail done and u forget to paint the under side of the hood! LOL i do that shit too! :uh:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 16 2009, 04:34 PM~15101290
> *SILVER  ROSE
> 
> 
> ...


this fucker is so clean! nice attention to detail!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 16 2009, 04:37 PM~15101319
> *UNDER TAKER  MINI STYLE  REPLACATE !
> 
> 
> ...


another sweet ass caddy!!looks good bro!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 30 2007, 04:51 PM~9116836
> *ay si you give an ese a compuler he thinks he's feinstein luk no spell check.us no scoolers us slanguage u wouln't know anything about that. member u have an edumacation  some bushit like ghat :biggrin:
> *


Bigdogg,,,You are sooooo burnt!  when ever I see your name? all I have to do is 
keep reading ,,and guarenteed I will find you in the center of some shit!
and then you start making me laugh! Damm you stay in some shit!
but it's entertainment for me... your still okay with me dude! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

my first 1/1 scale, was a 78 coupe... 72 spoke daytons 5/20's, pillow seats and 
a bumper kit..


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

nice caddys


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: NOT finished :biggrin: :biggrin: 






Waiting for more parts to complete this ride.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Damn theres some fuckin badass cars/trucks in here


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 26 2010, 10:46 AM~16415867
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: NOT finished  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 26 2010, 01:46 PM~16415867
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: NOT finished  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I GOT TO BUY 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

Just started this caddy build tonight, alot of work still to be done.


----------



## 26cruiser. (Jul 26, 2009)

still need to foil it


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

some of my bros lacs


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 30 2009, 03:37 PM~14927569
> *Heres a couple i built :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Sick as hell, one badass fuckin lac


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 26 2010, 10:46 AM~16415867
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: NOT finished  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 I am not going to say anything about this car or the builder!
he know's what I think of his creations! you did it again man!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 29 2010, 07:33 PM~16455787
> *I am not going to say anything about this car or the builder!
> he know's  what I think of his creations!  you did it again man!
> *


Thanx bro! :biggrin:  But it's still not perfect enough... :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 26 2010, 05:46 PM~16415867
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: NOT finished  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice work like always.most realistic model hydros i seen .

that guy in the lac, can hit the switches better than alot of fools i seen on the streets.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

heres a few of mine


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

I just started building again after like 5 or more years so here is what i got this year as far as caddys


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 31 2010, 02:53 AM~16465489
> *heres a few of mine
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 fuck! :worship: :worship:


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 26 2010, 10:46 AM~16415867
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: NOT finished  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

all them caddys are lookn sweet fellas keep it up  and keep posting them


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Jan 31 2010, 03:14 PM~16469917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Jan 31 2010, 03:14 PM~16469917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HERE'S MY CADDY LECAB WIP :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 31 2010, 08:31 PM~16472103
> *HERE'S MY CADDY LECAB WIP :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks clean already!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 31 2010, 10:01 PM~16473979
> *Looks clean already!
> *


TKS JEVRIES  ITS NOTHING COMPARED TO URS BRO THAT CADDY IS SICK BRO   :wow:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 1 2010, 12:28 AM~16474628
> *TKS JEVRIES  ITS NOTHING COMPARED TO URS BRO THAT CADDY IS SICK BRO     :wow:
> *


Thanks! Looking at your Le cab I'm tempted to cut the roof of my Caddy.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

"gangster grin"


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 1 2010, 04:37 PM~16480334
> *"gangster grin"
> 
> 
> ...


THATS SWEET MIKE


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 31 2010, 11:50 PM~16474731
> *Thanks! Looking at your Le cab I'm tempted to cut the roof of my Caddy.
> *


DONT LEAVE IT LIKE THAT BRO :happysad:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

:wow: Is this one forsale?


*SILVER ROSE *


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 1 2010, 05:37 PM~16480334
> *"gangster grin"
> 
> 
> ...


 something one does not see everyday! dont be scandalous!
more pic's , close ups please... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 31 2010, 11:01 PM~16473979
> *Looks clean already!
> *


can i have that bumper kit?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 1 2010, 09:34 PM~16484654
> *can i have that bumper kit?
> *


 :0 NO!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

The lac almost complete.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84CAPRICELANDAU_@Feb 3 2010, 09:08 PM~16506653
> *The lac almost complete.
> 
> 
> ...


caddy is lookn good homie  keep it up bro


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 4 2010, 12:35 AM~16507987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much more of the low look can you get with these rides! Love it!


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 4 2010, 01:17 AM~16507904
> *caddy is lookn good homie   keep it up bro
> *



Thanks homie


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

caddy is done.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*PENITENTIARY DREAMS*


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 5 2010, 03:37 PM~16524177
> *PENITENTIARY DREAMS
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice caddy.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

I'M NOT INTO LOW RIDERS AS MUCH, BUT I DO LIKE LOW ALTITUDE CRIUSING. 
( 700 CID BIG BLOCK CHEVY 400 TH. & A BIG LEG GIRL. ) :biggrin: :thumbsup: :drama: :x: :rimshot:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Feb 5 2010, 08:22 PM~16525748
> *I'M NOT INTO LOW RIDERS AS MUCH, BUT I DO LIKE LOW ALTITUDE CRIUSING.
> ( 700 CID BIG BLOCK CHEVY 400 TH. & A BIG LEG GIRL. ) :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :drama:  :x:  :rimshot:
> 
> ...



Looks good, like the Big Block.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

NO CHIPPIN


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 6 2010, 01:10 AM~16529557
> *NO CHIPPIN
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice :0


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84CAPRICELANDAU_@Feb 4 2010, 09:46 PM~16516177
> *caddy is done.
> 
> 
> ...



thats a bad bitch . color combo is sick and i love the rockers nice clean build bro


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 31 2010, 09:31 PM~16472103
> *HERE'S MY CADDY LECAB WIP :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



fuckin nice work bro real clean work on getting those quarters correct


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 6 2010, 01:08 PM~16531862
> *thats a bad bitch . color combo is sick and i love the rockers nice clean build bro
> *




Thanks homie.


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UCE 94_@Dec 3 2008, 08:09 PM~12329588
> *Here's one that i just finished, took forever do, do to using that folkart clearcote that seems to never dry and leave prints on your ride. But i finished it and not gonna use that clearcote again. Here's my ride hope you like.
> 
> 
> ...


muthfucka is clean!


----------



## Chubbz_87ss (Feb 12, 2010)

my caddy 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntIgpQkbCBU


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good bro. Glad you found the thread.Now all you gotta do is start a build thread for yourself and post all your stuff that you are working on or finished there.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chubbz_87ss_@Feb 11 2010, 10:59 PM~16589828
> *my caddy
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntIgpQkbCBU
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: damn foo did u drink an energy drink b 4 making that video ? i cant c it kuz the cam is all over the place...looks nice though
ntIgpQkbCBU&autoplay


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

alot of sweet Caddy's up in here !


----------



## Chubbz_87ss (Feb 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 11 2010, 11:14 PM~16589949
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: damn foo did u drink an energy drink b 4 making that video ? i cant c it kuz the cam is all over the place...looks nice though
> ntIgpQkbCBU&autoplay
> *


haha i had to use my phone to make the vid


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice Lac bro!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks bro


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

damn this shit sucks...i can finally get on layitlow at work, but very few pics show up. ain't that a bitch.


----------



## OG-GM's (Aug 19, 2009)

where can i get a 93-96 big body caddi kit???


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Unfortunately no bigbody is in mass production, there are very few resin or custom made ones.


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

A vert dizzel I did about a month ago ...


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@Mar 28 2010, 04:32 PM~17025717
> *A vert dizzel I did about a month ago ...
> 
> 
> ...


nice zenith knock offs :thumbsup: !!!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Mar 28 2010, 09:26 PM~17029739
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


crazy :0


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Mar 28 2010, 11:26 PM~17029739
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Sick as hell homie, Lovin the color combo.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Mar 28 2010, 09:26 PM~17029739
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: this is sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

IT'S NOT A LOWRIDER, BUT IT WILL LOW ALTITUDE CRUISE WITH A 640 C.I.D. BBC :machinegun: :guns: :rimshot: :sprint: :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Aug 12 2010, 08:23 AM~18292249
> *IT'S NOT A LOWRIDER, BUT IT WILL LOW ALTITUDE CRUISE WITH A 640 C.I.D. BBC  :machinegun:  :guns:  :rimshot:  :sprint:  :naughty:
> 
> 
> ...


sweet cadi badgas :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 12 2010, 01:29 PM~18293121
> *sweet cadi badgas :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 12 2010, 01:31 PM~18293140
> *x2
> *


X3 ! I love that engine !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Aug 12 2010, 11:23 AM~18292249
> *IT'S NOT A LOWRIDER, BUT IT WILL LOW ALTITUDE CRUISE WITH A 640 C.I.D. BBC  :machinegun:  :guns:  :rimshot:  :sprint:  :naughty:
> 
> 
> ...


this is one badass caddy bro! talk about thinkin outside the box :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@Mar 28 2010, 03:32 PM~17025717
> *A vert dizzel I did about a month ago ...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@Mar 28 2010, 04:32 PM~17025717
> *A vert dizzel I did about a month ago ...
> 
> 
> ...


A HOMIE WERE DID YOU GET THOSE RIMS AT AND HOW DID YOU MAKE THE UNDERCARRIAGE CHROME


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Mar 28 2010, 11:26 PM~17029739
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dont tease us post more detailed pics it looks tight


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I hope Revell re-issues that lowrider Caddy kit again.....REAL soon !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 18 2010, 07:36 AM~18596940
> *I hope Revell re-issues that lowrider Caddy kit again.....REAL soon !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



x2 bro. I would love to start getting my hands on a few more! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

here's a few caddies from 2nd ll None Model c.c


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

downlow82 said:


> here's a few caddies from 2nd ll None Model c.c


looks sweet bro 



is this that replica from that 78 made in to 90ed out


----------



## big hoss (Aug 5, 2011)

why are yall talking shit,this about model cars and helping each other push the hobbie.i thought this could be one place i could get away from da street bullshit and be able to kick back and do my model thing.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

big hoss said:


> why are yall talking shit,this about model cars and helping each other push the hobbie.i thought this could be one place i could get away from da street bullshit and be able to kick back and do my model thing.


HUH?


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

yeah, i'm lost with that one.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey a question for you guys, does the side moulding and trim come with the kit?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

rollin yota28 said:


> Hey a question for you guys, does the side moulding and trim come with the kit?


Yeah, it's all apart of the model bro. Basically two pieces put together to make the molding, and chrome trim.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice, I want to get my hands on one


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

rollin yota28 said:


> Nice, I want to get my hands on one


X2!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

yeah, i think the best look on these caddies is totally laid out, looks good


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> looks sweet bro
> 
> 
> 
> is this that replica from that 78 made in to 90ed out


thanks, no its just the revell kit


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

here is another of 2nd ll None caddy


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

sorry homies the 94 is a little dusty


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

nice ride's homie i like that 68 cadd


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

downlow82 said:


> thanks, no its just the revell kit


lol.. What i ment was is it build (replica) out of the REAL one bro


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

hey guys here is another 2nd ll None caddy hope u like this one (2the grave)


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> lol.. What i ment was is it build (replica) out of the REAL one bro


oh no im sorry homie no its not made like the real one i didnt know there was a real car that looks like it wow! lol im a lil slow homie but im tryn to keep up:rofl:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

JADA diecast I repainted...


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Here are a couple classics I built a while back.







the '57 is mostly straight out of the box, just lowered and I used the wheels out of the '67 impala rides edition.







The '59 is lowered as far as I could get it and some lower profile wide whites.


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

COAST2COAST said:


> :biggrin:


Still my damn favorite caddy out there.... This bitch is so bad ass!! 

Here's my recent finished caddy. Hope ya like. Got a few on the way as well.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:thanks brotha, dont know who scored it


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd ll None model c.c


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

downlow82 said:


> 2nd ll None model c.c


damn  this caddy is saweeeeeeeeet bro :thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

thank's i have a few more ill post them up as soon as im able, i gave them to my homie so it may take a minute.


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

here is a pic of caddy i did


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

heres a few more of 2nd ll Nones caddies:h5:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd ll None Model C.C.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd ll None Model C.C.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Damn sure is alot of 79s comin out , where yall gettin em


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

I would buy that 2ndIInone lac rite now ! ! ! The light blue rag or that peach and white coupe, name your price !!!


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

chevyman1962 said:


> View attachment 358531


This is a tight caddy, I saw it at the show, Oh heres a clip http://youtu.be/0To3jBxU_MM


----------



## JGREEZY (Aug 21, 2009)

*68 VILLIN*

THIS IS MY DE-VILLIN, MY PLAN IS TO DO A REPLICA OF MY 1:1 INTERIOR AND ALL. BUT I NEED TO HAVE THE PAISLEY PRINT SCALED DOWN.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

nice !


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

JGREEZY said:


> THIS IS MY DE-VILLIN, MY PLAN IS TO DO A REPLICA OF MY 1:1 INTERIOR AND ALL. BUT I NEED TO HAVE THE PAISLEY PRINT SCALED DOWN.


Yeah !!! thats whats up homie now thats what a caddie looks like :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JGREEZY (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah I've been spending all my attention to the 1:1 and have to dig this back out and get started again lost too much momentum:420:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

WIP 76' Eldo




























finished the BMF, just need to clear it & add a few more details..


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

'73 EL DORADO
















.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

cleeean !


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

who can hook me up with a windshield? used or casted up? maybe a hardtop windshield that i can cut!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

A couple of Caddy's ...............


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Those are sum bad ass caddis trend much props homie


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:dammit trend i like that blue yet they both look good homie !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jhk3Toe6Ktg&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

my caddy Seymore Blues


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Minidreams Inc. said:


>


Are any of those big bodys and that 2 door caprice for sale or you know where i can find some?


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 504290
> 
> 
> who can hook me up with a windshield? used or casted up? maybe a hardtop windshield that i can cut!


 I could use 3 of those shit think I'm gonna have to have atleast 1, let me get that up off you Hydro :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Thanx for the words homies !*



pina's LRM replica said:


> Those are sum bad ass caddis trend much props homie





Dre1only said:


> :thumbsup:dammit trend i like that blue yet they both look good homie !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

All american caddy limo resin on Ebay, going away in a few minutes....item#320934097880


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 577899


Love it.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 577900


Love it X 2


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks 1/2ak :thumbsup:


----------



## Dsnvogues (Dec 6, 2007)

59 Cadillac


----------



## Dsnvogues (Dec 6, 2007)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dsnvogues said:


> View attachment 577919
> 
> View attachment 577922
> 
> 59 Cadillac


Right on,that's sick.


----------



## Dsnvogues (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks bro I appreciate that!


----------



## Dsnvogues (Dec 6, 2007)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 577902


I love that caddy man and that color.those white walls go perfect wit it bro.That looks like a rare model what year is that?!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice cadi's u got there cemetary:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Coast,@ DS&vogues thanks its a 57 caddie eldorado Brougham Revell curbside


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

You dont see 59 lolo that much.....Kool stuff man.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:------------------------------ :shocked:------------------------------- :naughty:------------------------------------------- :shh:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> :biggrin:------------------------------ :shocked------------------------------- :naughty:------------------------------------------- :shh:





bigdogg323 said:


> :biggrin:------------------------------ :shocked------------------------------- :naughty:------------------------------------------- :shh:


dats a clean lac bro


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

pina's LRM replica said:


> dats a clean lac bro


tks homie uffin:


----------



## Dsnvogues (Dec 6, 2007)

halfasskustoms said:


> You dont see 59 lolo that much.....Kool stuff man.


Thanks halfasskustoms! Yea man I was wanting to try something new for that caddy..I like the way it came out


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

pina's LRM replica said:


> dats a clean lac bro


yeah nice paint:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

darkside customs said:


>


:facepalm:I was just thinking of doing a Cadillac in that color.
Its gonna look nice...:thumbsup:


----------



## Organik_customs (Sep 13, 2012)

Heres my caddy


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

love those limos


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 578809
> View attachment 578811
> View attachment 578812
> View attachment 578813
> ...


Great pics Markie!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2: :shh::shh::shh::shh:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

DAME BRO NICE PAINT:thumbsup:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

not done


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Is that 4 door plastic or diecast ? And is it for sale


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> View attachment 605776
> View attachment 605777


Diggin dis lac much props fam


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

jose510ss said:


> View attachment 605768
> View attachment 605769
> not done


Looks good bro


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:shh::shh::shh: :naughty::naughty::naughty:  :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: :nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> View attachment 605776
> View attachment 605777


this vato killed it:nicoderm:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> :shh::shh::shh: :naughty::naughty::naughty:  :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: :nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm:


Big Dogg are you sure you got enough :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Soon to be built


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

OMG que mas for the 64 coupe drop?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

my cadillac


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh that you know its go'n down you knowI love them hoppers homie yet I like look'n at my shit to ...


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Couple of mine....

Escalade.




"Green w/Envy" lolo


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Just got this '73 Eldo glue bomb out of the DIP.


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Thats got mad potential right there.


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

I am open to suggestions, on especially coiors.


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

How about something dark but poppin with a white rag. Perhaps fat whitewalls. Kind of newschool custom with old school style.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Born 2 Die said:


> View attachment 633195
> my cadillac


 attachmentid=633482&stc=1&d=1366085499


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Excadibur, end all be all of Cadillac


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Cool, I'd sure like to see that when it's done.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Niiiiiice awsome work fam


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> Excadibur, end all be all of Cadillac


thats gonna be clean


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

*COUPLE OF CADDIES.*

Only done 3 Caddies, hope you like.




guess the roof??



And an oldie.



cheers.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I cant beleave I never posted this. Heres a 32 caddy V16 RatRod. This is the 1st RatRod I ever made. Didnt even know what I was doing then.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Deecee said:


> Only done 3 Caddies, hope you like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Badass! I'm gonna take a guess and say that roof is from a Chevy Monza.... Could be wrong though...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

halfasskustoms said:


> I cant beleave I never posted this. Heres a 32 caddy V16 RatRod. This is the 1st RatRod I ever made. Didnt even know what I was doing then.


Kick ass!


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

darkside customs said:


> Badass! I'm gonna take a guess and say that roof is from a Chevy Monza.... Could be wrong though...


Good guess, but it's off the Rick Dobertine pro street Pontiac J2000.


----------



## jaylove (Sep 11, 2009)

raystrey said:


> don't know if I posted this one in this thread
> 
> 
> *Your Nightmare *


What a Bad ass nightmare:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jaylove (Sep 11, 2009)

Minidreams Inc. said:


> *UNDER TAKER MINI STYLE REPLACATE !*


Smiley would be proud!!!:biggrin:


----------



## jaylove (Sep 11, 2009)

84CAPRICELANDAU said:


>


Lock it up!!!


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

What I got in today!!...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice lacs in here homies much props!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 653417


:shocked: this looks badass cemetary!


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

Compton1964 said:


> What I got in today!!...


 comptone in what scale is that ride loco????


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

OldSchoolVato said:


> comptone in what scale is that ride loco????


1/25...


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

Compton1964 said:


> 1/25...


did you make it???? if you did do it how you go about making windows??????


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Naw I didnt do it. .. found it on ebay!! Ill have to buy a caprice as a doner for parts


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

I think I saw it too... its about 50 dollars right?


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

NICE LAC BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> View attachment 653780
> View attachment 653782
> View attachment 653783
> View attachment 653784
> ...


daaaaaaaaaaamn I see u fam brakin em off sum! Lol they look clean bro


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

OldSchoolVato said:


> I think I saw it too... its about 50 dollars right?


Yea... same one


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

50$ and the dude cant include the interior :facepalm:hard times on planet earth


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

B happy there only $50:yessad:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

jojo in VV said:


> :shocked: this looks badass cemetary!


Thanks bro!!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

$59 ship


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

BY MR317 FROM H.L.C.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey, what up guys, im new to this but I have a couple of caddys models I built. U guys r the pros, let me know what u think. let post them pics


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Tis is one of them


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

This is the second caddy I did for my boy jack......


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

noanoaenterprise said:


> This is the second caddy I did for my boy jack......
> View attachment 655835
> View attachment 655836
> View attachment 655837
> View attachment 655838


I likes your style, how long you been building man?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> View attachment 655058
> View attachment 655059
> View attachment 655060
> View attachment 655061
> BY MR317 FROM H.L.C.


straight up texas slab-- love it mane!!!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Ive been building since I was 13, but I stoped for 7 years, and came back 2 years ago. Thanks guys


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

noanoaenterprise said:


> This is the second caddy I did for my boy jack......
> View attachment 655835
> View attachment 655836
> View attachment 655837
> View attachment 655838


looks good homie digg it!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

noanoaenterprise said:


> This is the second caddy I did for my boy jack......
> View attachment 655835
> View attachment 655836
> View attachment 655837
> View attachment 655838


bro, this is f*ckin clean! :worship:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

SAY BRO GREEN LAC's LOOKIN DAME GOOD:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:UP


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice, clean lookin'Caddy!



noanoaenterprise said:


> Tis is one of them


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Muchas thanks to all.........


----------



## Roblow5881 (Mar 5, 2012)

Nothing fancy


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Roblow5881 said:


> Nothing fancy


looks fancy and clean to me........:thumbsup:


----------



## Roblow5881 (Mar 5, 2012)

noanoaenterprise said:


> looks fancy and clean to me........:thumbsup:


Thanks man


----------



## Roblow5881 (Mar 5, 2012)

Here's a couple more


----------



## 94Fleet (Nov 30, 2012)

Wer can i get a model kit of the big body shit looks clean?


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

* 1964 Cadillac Ragg Top
























*


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*big body*



94Fleet said:


> Wer can i get a model kit of the big body shit looks clean


something like this......


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal (Dec 14, 2009)

my Astrolade still a work in progress.

just simple nothing great.


----------



## 94Fleet (Nov 30, 2012)

noanoaenterprise said:


> something like this......


Yea just like that one..that ones nice tho did yu build that?


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

94Fleet said:


> Yea just like that one..that ones nice tho did yu build that?


yes sir, I just finished it last saturday.........:thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

I need a 2 dr bigbody hardtop if anybidy has one nane your price !!!!!


----------



## 94Fleet (Nov 30, 2012)

Wer do yu get the kit for it?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

They got resin casted long time ago people bout em up now you cant find em. But i know sumbody got one they can sell me it can actually get built . . . Really hope so


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

94Fleet said:


> Wer do yu get the kit for it?


this one I built it for a customer. Idk where he got it from. But ill ask when I c him


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

LUXMAN said:


> They got resin casted long time ago people bout em up now you cant find em. But i know sumbody got one they can sell me it can actually get built . . . Really hope so


yeah, these r really hard to get. Good luck on picking this up. I might b redoing a 2 dr ragtop.........if I do, ill post them pics for u guys


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

hit up twin I heard he got them


----------



## 94Fleet (Nov 30, 2012)

noanoaenterprise said:


> this one I built it for a customer. Idk where he got it from. But ill ask when I c him


Yea let me knw if yu can thanks


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

94Fleet said:


> Yea let me knw if yu can thanks


cool, ill let u know


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Dre1only said:


> hit up twin I heard he got them


Yea but where the hell is he? Couldnt find him on ebay and he dont get on here often . . . does anybody have a link to the resin kits forsale in ebay??


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Rivera216.... His eBay name. .. He haven't had any in a while.. I got me a couple. . He had two and four doors. ..


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Compton1964 said:


> Rivera216.... His eBay name. .. He haven't had any in a while.. I got me a couple. . He had two and four doors. ..


You want to sale a 4door lac?


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

WhiteDiamondRegal said:


> my Astrolade still a work in progress.
> 
> just simple nothing great.


Looks like you've got a good start on the Astro, here's one i finished last year.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

heard he was on fb the homie big money texas got some from him recently you can hit him up on fb he might know steve c w bmt


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

they got a resin kit page on fb :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

What it called post the link . And thanx for the info for real


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=MODEL+CAR+RESIN+KITS&qpvt=MODEL+CAR+RESIN+KITS&FORM=IGRE#a COULDN'T FIND HIM BUT


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/twinn216/photos


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...odel+car+cadillac+resin+kits&sc=0-20&sp=-1&sk=


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Says page not found. Dammit


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

LUXMAN said:


> Says page not found. Dammit


https://www.facebook.com/twinn216/photos heres his fb pg. try low riding mike he might know something :dunno:


----------



## 94Fleet (Nov 30, 2012)

? fb link dont work??


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

What you all lookin for? Me and my home got all the big bodies anyone could Ernst want!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I think he bout the only one still casting them.


----------



## 94Fleet (Nov 30, 2012)

Im lookin for a four door big body


----------



## 94Fleet (Nov 30, 2012)

Hiw much??


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

65$


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thats a good deal bro


----------



## 94Fleet (Nov 30, 2012)

How much for shipping


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Brandon im looking for a 2door bigbody hardtop hope you got one homie!!! Please say ya do ???


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Look who's back and still pimp'n cadillacs :werd:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

MARINATE said:


> MARINATE KUSTOMS BUILT THESE! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Straight Gee shyt . . . That brown one go hard!


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

Ill take one of those 4 doors bro


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Waco said:


> heres my fleetwood 2 dr, not yet finished homies :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


Omg I want one lol. This shit was clean tho


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

You got the 4 door big bodies???


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

*caddy 2dr vert*

Im looking for something like this bad boy. does anyone know where I can get one?????:dunno:


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

LUXMAN said:


> Omg I want one lol. This shit was clean tho


Quick lil mock up


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Lookin good face. I'm building a 2 door hardtop in the near future!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Lil Brandon said:


> Lookin good face. I'm building a 2 door hardtop in the near future!


Brandon you guys dont have any 2drs casted??? If so im trtin to get one!!


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Here are a couple i finished recently.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

avidinha said:


> Here are a couple i finished recently.


looking good with these caddys my friend


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Here u go guys.........a couple of my builds..........of course, sold already......


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Heres the second


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

The third


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

And the fourth


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks, back at you, i really like the blue big bodies.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Heres the second


Lovin it


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

rare 1964 cadillac for sale hit me up if interested ...


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

This belongs here in this thread.........


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

This one too....lol


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

those sum clean builds noa much props fam


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

pina's LRM replica said:


> those sum clean builds noa much props fam


thanks mero mero


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

here's where I'm at on my first caddy...


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

im so happy ur all dumbasses .....but you have now brought the TOY BUILDERS BULL SHIT TO THE OT AND NOW THEY WONT LEAVE APPAERANTLY!!! it wont be long til guys say fuck this shit and be out bro!!! PLEASE!!! STOP THE DUMB SHIT...TELL THE OT BITCHES TO BACK OFF YOU AS WELL!!! take the bull shit OUT OF HERE cuzz you guys are killiNg the OFF TOPIC right now!! and makin BIGDOGG OUR PIMP IS A GREAT IDEA !!!! PUT A STOP TO THIS SHIT BRO PLEASE!!!*


----------



## Boogie04 (Oct 30, 2012)

you have any caddy pics:h5:


----------



## jaylove (Sep 11, 2009)

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> here's where I'm at on my first caddy...


:thumbsup:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

THX BRO! here it is finished:


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Nicely done homie


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

Compton1964 said:


> Nicely done homie


thanks bro!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> THX BRO! here it is finished:


nice lac bro diggin it


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

gracias bossman! I'm gonna build another as a streetcar.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

My Caddillac Hearse " Dope Sic " :naughty:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal (Dec 14, 2009)

avidinha said:


> Looks like you've got a good start on the Astro, here's one i finished last year.


thats pretty slick man. i hope mine comes out that good.


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

the fuck is ur problem if you dont like wat u see then leave the forum i appreciated every model nd Cadi posted LOTS of great work out there to be seen


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

?:scrutinize::dunno:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

bugs-one said:


> ?:scrutinize::dunno:



ditto.


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

Sorry fellas don't mean to bring negative energy my post was supposed to be a direct reply to 70monte805. Nice caddys keep postin mine will be up as soon as its ready and picture worthy


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

BraveHart said:


> Sorry fellas don't mean to bring negative energy my post was supposed to be a direct reply to 70monte805. Nice caddys keep postin mine will be up as soon as its ready and picture worthy



word, that dude went bananas on evrybodys threads lol.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That guy is still popping up, wonder why he hasn't been banned?


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

:worship:
KILLER WORK BRO!


----------



## whey (Oct 24, 2015)

From the dead. Where do you get the cadillac from? I've only been able to find the Donk version.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

whey said:


> From the dead. Where do you get the cadillac from? I've only been able to find the Donk version.


Try eBay Sumtimes they pop up from time to time


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)




----------

